# Kalligraphie zeichnen



## Sukoor (11. Juli 2004)

Hallo ihr Photoshop-Profis,
hoffe Ihr könnt mir bei der Erstellung einer Kalligraphie unter die Arme greifen. 
Verwendete  Photoshop Version ist 6.0. 
Nun zu meiner Kalligraphie. Ich habe über die Pfadwerkzeuge einen Pfad erstellt, der die Kalligraphie Linienförmig abbildet. Jetzt möchte ich die Eigentliche Kalligraphie auf Basis des Pfades erstellen. Wichtig ist mir bei der Kalligraphieerstellung,  ist das typische Aussehen eines Kalligraphieschriftzuges,  der in Natura über eine Feder  umgesetzt wird.
Hoffe es hat einer von euch soetwas in der Art schon gemacht und kann mir hierbei unter die Arme greifen. Wenn es etwas komplizierter sein sollte , können wir uns auch gerne im Chat treffen. 

Grüße

Sukoor


----------



## chaostheorie (11. Juli 2004)

Also wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, soll der Pfad nun wie mit einer Kalligraphiefeder gemalt / geschrieben aussehen, oder? Mit PS7 ist das simpel: Du wählst bei den Werkzeugspitzen eine Kalligrafiespitze in passender Größe und Farbe und führst dann "Pfadkontur füllen" aus, dabei (statt default "Buntstiftwerkzeug") "Werkzeugspitze" auswählen. 

PS6 hab ich hier nicht, aber ich gehe stark davon aus, dass es da genauso geht. Ich weiß nur nicht, wie da die Neigung des Stiftes verstellt wird, unter 7 geht das über den Werkzeugspitzendialog.

cu Anton


----------



## Sukoor (11. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von chaostheorie _
> *Also wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, soll der Pfad nun wie mit einer Kalligraphiefeder gemalt / geschrieben aussehen, oder? Mit PS7 ist das simpel: Du wählst bei den Werkzeugspitzen eine Kalligrafiespitze in passender Größe und Farbe und führst dann "Pfadkontur füllen" aus, dabei (statt default "Buntstiftwerkzeug") "Werkzeugspitze" auswählen.
> 
> PS6 hab ich hier nicht, aber ich gehe stark davon aus, dass es da genauso geht. Ich weiß nur nicht, wie da die Neigung des Stiftes verstellt wird, unter 7 geht das über den Werkzeugspitzendialog.
> ...



Genau das ist es, aber bei PS6 geht das irgendwie nicht oder ich stell mich vielleicht a bisserl komisch an  ... hast du ICQ, damit man sich vielleicht mal kurzschließen könnte.

Grüße

Sukoor

Nachtrag:  

Du hab's jetzt doch hinbekommen, nach einigem Gedankenverrenken 

Danke & Grüße

Sukoor


----------

